

Gunicorn 0.17.0 released - raja
https://gunicorn-docs.readthedocs.org/en/0.17.0/news.html#id1
New features:
allows gunicorn to bind to multiple address
add SSL support
add syslog support
add nworkers_changed hook
add response arg for post_request hook
parse command line with argparse (replace deprecated optparse)
======
VMG
<https://gunicorn-docs.readthedocs.org/en/0.17.0/index.html>

_Gunicorn ‘Green Unicorn’ is a Python WSGI HTTP Server for UNIX. It’s a pre-
fork worker model ported from Ruby’s Unicorn project. The Gunicorn server is
broadly compatible with various web frameworks, simply implemented, light on
server resources, and fairly speedy._

~~~
atdt
What is a "pre-fork worker model"? I hear that term get thrown around, but I'm
not sure what it means.

~~~
e12e
The Apache documentation has a nice overview:

<http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/prefork.html>

essentially it forks before a request comes in, the master process pushes
requests to an idle "pre-forked" worker process. Works pretty well under Linux
with pretty light processes - pretty badly under windows nt where processes
are much fatter than threads.

The main process tries to maintain a pool of idle workers so there is no need
to wait for a fork before an incomming request is handled.

------
akent
Changelog: 0.17.0 / 2012-12-25

    
    
        - allows gunicorn to bind to multiple address
        - add SSL support
        - add syslog support
        - add nworkers_changed hook
        - add response arg for post_request hook
        - parse command line with argparse (replace deprecated optparse)
        - fix PWD detection in arbiter
        - miscellenaeous PEP8 fixes
    

SSL support is probably the big ticket item here but I imagine most people
already have an SSL termination solution already.

~~~
scorpioxy
Doesn't look like anything I'd need so no upgrade I guess. Although the syslog
support might be useful.

edit: double checked the previous changelogs and the settings detection change
might be useful. On another note, the removal of python2.5 so soon is welcome.

------
Spiritus
Anyone know how the Python 3 support is coming along?

~~~
prez
Added in 0.16 about a month ago: [https://gunicorn-
docs.readthedocs.org/en/0.17.0/news.html#id...](https://gunicorn-
docs.readthedocs.org/en/0.17.0/news.html#id3)

